# El tamaño / lo tamaño



## wally_wanalejo

¿Por qué "el tamaño" si tamaño está como adjetivo y en mi escuela me dijeron que hay que usar artículo neutro "lo" con adj,participios...?


Gracias desde ya


----------



## Södertjej

Frase completa con contexto, por favor.


----------



## Arpin

Aunque tamaño es adjetivo, también es un sustantivo masculino, y como sustantivo utiliza el como artículo. Si lo utilizas como adjetivo puede ser tamaño o tamaña según el sustantivo.

p.ej. Tamaña proeza fue realizada por .......
Tamaño hecho es importante para el desarrollo......


----------



## wally_wanalejo

Gracias,saludos.


----------



## amistad2008

El hilo es de wally_wanalejo pero también tengo dudas sobre el uso de "lo"

Yo entendí lo que Arpin explicó pero no entendí en qué casos se usaría *"lo tamaño"* (título del hilo). Incluso en los ejemplos "tamaña proeza" y "tamaño hecho", no va acompañado del artículo *el* o *lo**.* ¿Alguien puede dar otros ejemplos?

¡Gracias!


----------



## Namarne

Hola, Amistad: 





Arpin said:


> ...y como sustantivo utiliza el como artículo.


Creo que Arpin dice que se utiliza el artículo "el" cuando es sustantivo. Yo tampoco me imagino ningún ejemplo con el artículo "lo". 
El "tamaño" como sustantivo significa la medida de algo, no se percibe como si fuera el ajetivo "tamaño" sustantivizado (como en el caso de "lo bueno", "lo caro"...). O esa es mi impresión. 

Saludos.


----------



## Camilo1964

Amigos:

¿Serviría como ejemplo del uso de lo tamaño, este:_ Lo tamaño de su error quedó evidenciado en sus graves consecuencias_?

Saludos!

Camilo


----------



## Alma Shofner

Camilo1964 said:


> Amigos:
> 
> ¿Serviría como ejemplo del uso de lo tamaño, este:_ Lo tamaño de su error quedó evidenciado en sus graves consecuencias_?
> 
> Saludos!
> 
> Camilo



Yo no usaría "lo", sino "el."

Saludos


----------



## Camilo1964

Alma:

La intención del ejemplo era mostrar la palabra *tamaño* como adjetivo sustantivizado, no en su función simplemente adjetiva y por eso el uso del *lo* y no de *el*. Al igual que en casos como: _lo bueno de su carácter es innegable _o _lo fatigoso del trabajo lo sentirán mañana_. Pero me queda claro que hay otros puntos de vista que tomar en consideración al analizar el punto.

Saludos!

Camilo


----------



## Namarne

Camilo1964 said:


> ¿Serviría como ejemplo del uso de lo tamaño, este:_ Lo tamaño de su error quedó evidenciado en sus graves consecuencias_?


Pues para mí sí, así sin pensarlo mucho. No es nada habitual, pero a mí me suena bien. (Un poco raro, pero bien, no sé cómo decirlo).


----------



## amistad2008

Muchas gracias por los ejemplos, pero aún me parece raro.  

He estado investigando en la web y sólo he encontrado *"lo tamaño"* en sitios brasileños, me suena a "_portuñol". _


----------



## flljob

Supongo que lo raro viene de que usado como adjetivo es un ponderativo:
Tamaña locura sería equivalente a semejante locura.
Me parece que no admite, ni tamaño ni semejante, la sustantivación con lo.

Saludos


----------



## XiaoRoel

Se puede usar _lo tamaño de… _(_lo enorme/desmesurado de…_) pero no deja de ser un rebuscado recurso de estilo literario.


----------



## ManPaisa

flljob said:


> Me parece que no admite, ni tamaño ni semejante, la sustantivación con lo.


Ejemplos extraídos de Google:

_Lo semejante atrae a lo semejante.
Lo semejante que es Pablo a su padre.
...sentía cierta atracción por lo semejante.
...coincidimos en señalar lo tamaño de la psicosis que impidió tu acercamiento a Baires
Esto porque se piensa que lo tamaño de las crías y su peso al nacer...
Alerta de la confusión entre lo tamaño y la complejidad de la obra..._


----------



## flljob

ManPaisa said:


> Ejemplos extraídos de Google:
> 
> _Lo semejante atrae a lo semejante.
> Lo semejante que es Pablo a su padre.
> ...sentía cierta atracción por lo semejante.
> ...coincidimos en señalar lo tamaño de la psicosis que impidió tu acercamiento a Baires
> Esto porque se piensa que lo tamaño de las crías y su peso al nacer...
> Alerta de la confusión entre lo tamaño y la complejidad de la obra..._



En ninguna de las oraciones en que la usas, la palabra semejante tiene un valor ponderativo. Se pierde este valor al sustantivarla con lo.

¿_Lo tamaño de las crías_ y _lo tamaño de la obra_ te parecen correctas?
Me extraña que en Colombia, tan elegantes en el castellano las perciban como correctas.

¡Chale!

Saludos


----------



## ManPaisa

flljob said:


> Me extraña que en Colombia, tan elegantes en el castellano las perciban como correctas.


Nada más me he permitido pasarte unas citas extraídas de Google para mostrarte que sí hay quien las usa.


----------



## Bocha

Hola:

Como ya lo apuntaron Xiao y otros es rebuscado pero me parece posible. Si _tamaño_ es sinónimo de _muy grande, desmesurado, descomunal_... entonces 

_Ni te imaginas lo tamañas que eran sus mentiras._ (¿por qué no?)


----------



## flljob

La pregunta original es si se debe decir lo tamaño o el tamaño. Para mí, no se puede. Pierde este valor ponderativo que tiene cuando se usa como adjetivo. En todos los ejemplos de Colombia, no se está usando con ese valor. 

Saludos


----------



## Miguel Antonio

wally_wanalejo said:


> ¿Por qué "el tamaño" si tamaño está como adjetivo y en mi escuela me dijeron que hay que usar a*rtículo neutro "lo"* con adj,participios...?


Salvo que me equivoque, *lo* es un pronombre, pero no un artículo. En todo* lo* demás, me remito a *lo* escrito por otros foreros.


----------



## Namarne

Miguel Antonio said:


> Salvo que me equivoque, *lo* es un pronombre, pero no un artículo. En todo* lo* demás, me remito a *lo* escrito por otros foreros.


Disculpa, no es por polemizar, sino por revisar mi oxidada gramática: 


> *el**, la**, lo**.*
> * 1.     * art. deter. Formas de singular en masculino, femenino y neutro.
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


__


----------



## Arpin

Bocha said:


> Hola:
> 
> Como ya lo apuntaron Xiao y otros es rebuscado pero me parece posible. Si _tamaño_ es sinónimo de _muy grande, desmesurado, descomunal_... entonces
> 
> _Ni te imaginas lo tamañas que eran sus mentiras._ (¿por qué no?)



¿Este "lo" es artículo? Ni te imaginas lo que eran sus mentiras.

Creo que estamos intentando conjugar un sustantivo adjetivado con un adjetivo sustantivado. Parece una locura ¿no?

El adjetivo sustantivado es neutro (ni masculino ni femenino) y el sustantivo adjetivado (tamaño/a) tiene que ser o masculino o femenino.


----------



## Arpin

Namarne said:


> Disculpa, no es por polemizar, sino por revisar mi oxidada gramática:
> __



2. pron. person. Forma de acusativo de 3.ª persona en masculino singular y en neutro. No admite preposición y se puede usar como enclítico. Lo probé. Pruébalo.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Este *lo* no es el pronombre aunque procede de la misma palabra latina _illum_. En español se ha convertido en un _morfema sustantivizador de adjetivos léxicos y sintácticos_ (oraciones de relativo). Es lo que se llama un _morfema libre_. El que se siga estudiando en las gramáticas como un artículo es debido a la inercia académica en la enseñanza de la lengua. Pero ni pronombre ni artículo, aunque está cerca de un artículo, pero lejos de los pronombres que citas (a pesar de su origen comun del latín _illum_).


----------



## Namarne

Arpin said:


> 2. pron. person. Forma de acusativo de 3.ª persona en masculino singular y en neutro. No admite preposición y se puede usar como enclítico. Lo probé. Pruébalo.


Ah, OK, no lo entendía, se refería entonces al caso presente, no en general. Vale, vale.


----------



## Miguel Antonio

Namarne said:


> Disculpa, no es por polemizar, sino por revisar mi oxidada gramática:


Haces muy bien en corregirme, errar es de humanos. El caso es que no se me ocurre ningún uso del artículo neutro, y en las fuentes que consulté para revisar mi oxidadísima gramática no figuraba como tal, sino como pronombre solamente.

El perro.
La gata.
Lo ¿qué? 

Edit: ya veo que lo han explicado mientras redactaba esto, pero sigo en babia.


----------



## Arpin

Namarne said:


> Bueno, es lo que me estaba pasando a mí ahora, que pensaba: pero entonces, ¿cuándo narices *lo* es artículo?
> En la inopia, donde estoy yo ahora, se está parecido.



Es artículo cuando queremos convertir un adjetivo/participio en sustantivo. Está en muchos comentarios de este hilo 

Ejemplo Alegre es adjetivo

Pero puedes decir Lo alegre es bueno para la salud

Utiliza saludable también


----------



## Namarne

Gracias, Arpin. Saludos.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Yo también había entendido mal a Arpin. Mis disculpas, pero sigo manteniendo que no es un artículo sino un morfema libre.


----------



## flljob

Arpin said:


> ¿Este "lo" es artículo? Ni te imaginas lo que eran sus mentiras. Sí es un artículo. En la teoría que usa Xiaoroel es un morfema libre sustantivizador.
> 
> Creo que estamos intentando ¿conjugar? un sustantivo adjetivado con un adjetivo sustantivado. Parece una locura ¿no?
> 
> El adjetivo sustantivado es neutro (ni masculino ni femenino) y el sustantivo adjetivado (tamaño/a) tiene que ser o masculino o femenino.De acuerdo.


----------



## Arpin

Con lo de conjugar, la verdad, no estuve afortunado quería decir relacionar o acompañar, más concretamente, hacer la construcción típica de Sustantivo+ Adjetivo o Adjetivo+Sustantivo.

Respecto a lo de que "lo" es un artículo en ese caso, perdona mi ignorancia, pero no lo veo. Para mí un artículo siempre acompaña a un sustantivo: no se le puede ver por ahí suelto en la oración. Creo que siempre lo que va detrás de un artículo es un sustantivo o, lo que sea sustantivado (adjetivo, verbo, etc)


----------



## flljob

Ni te imaginas lo que eran sus mentiras.

..._lo que eran sus mentiras_ es una oración sustantivada en función de complemento directo.

Saludos


----------



## Arpin

flljob said:


> Ni te imaginas lo que eran sus mentiras.
> 
> ..._lo que eran sus mentiras_ es una oración sustantivada en función de complemento directo.
> 
> Saludos



Sigo sin verlo. Ejemplo

_Quiero leche_
_Quiero lo que dan las vacas_

Oración sustantivada: _lo que dan las vacas._
Lo: ¿artículo? No, no decimos _quiero lo leche_. 
¿Es pronombre? Puede ser
_Lo que dan las vacas_. Sustituimos "lo" por "aquello":
_Aquello que dan las vacas_.
Al final nos queda _Quiero aquello que nos dan las vacas_.

Ya sé que a los lingüistas (o gente de letras, yo soy de ciencias) no os gusta la lógica. Generalmente, me suelo guiar por la lógica e intento no complicarme mucho. He visto en bastantes hilos que de cosas triviales o livianas hacéis mundos enrevesados (curioso, existe enrevesado y no existe enrevesar).
Al final tendréis razón: la lógica no se puede aplicar al lenguaje

Saludos


----------



## XiaoRoel

Un científico debería entender que hay una serie de métodos de análisis propios para cada cosa y que si los aplicas a otra o no funcionan o distorsionan los resultados.
El lenguaje es como una cebolla y cada capa tiene sus propias estructuras y éstas sus propios modos de funcionar. Si aplicas un análisis _ad hoc_ para una capa a otra, no obtendrás resultados fiables o tendrás que inventar todo tipo de argucias para que casen los resultados con tu hipótesis.
Establecida esta premisa, te paso a explicar que lo que sale de tu boca, o teclado, o lápiz, o bolígrafo, o tiza o el medio que uses para la comunicación, y que tú sientes como automático, supone un complicado proceso neuronal en el que, según lenguas y niveles de éstas, hay unos pasos determinados y fijos desde el pensamiento hasta la realización final en sonidos o grafemas. 
Cada nivel tiene sus propias estructuras sujetas a ciertas relaciones analizables y falsables, lo que da lugar a que podamos llegar a conclusiones verdaderas.
Dejando a un lado la cuestión de la fonética y la fonología, que ahora, por método, no interesa analizar, vayamos a la organización de los elementos que llamamos palabras para formar  mensajes que posibiliten la comunicación. Dentro de este nivel hay varias capas que conviene, por necesidad metodológica separar en el análisis para luego, una vez analizadas las partes realizar un análisis totalizador que nos desvele la verdadera naturaleza de los mensajes.
En un mensaje completo, con sentido para el emisor y receptor entran varios elementos: lexemas, morfemas, palabras, sintagmas, oraciones (me detendré aquí, aunque hay análisis superiores de texto y un análisis que llamamos estilístico que es como la capa de la cebolla, pero que sólo liaría más la explicación).
Todos los elementos que nombré son significativos y su trabazón, segun unas reglas cuyo cumplimiento o no es analizable, posibilita que el mensaje sea inteligible y no impida la comunicación. 
Algunas de estas capas están tan íntimamente relacionadas que nos permiten su análisis conjunto. Éste es el caso del análisis morfosintáctico que es el que generalmente mejor nos va a desvelar si el mensaje es comprensible o no (o anfibológico lo que casi es peor). 
Hay todo un campo, el de los lexemas, que podemos dejar aparte por ser una lista abierta (los diccionarios) que con una clasificación casuística está servido. Es lo más sencillo de entender en la lengua. Abres el librito y, con muchos o pocos fallos, te soluciona el problema (para llegar a él hay también un largo camino de análisis, de otro tipo, que tampoco interesa ahora para no eternizarnos).
Hay también unos elementos generalmente trabados con los lexemas (o raíces que llaman en las escuelas) que son los *morfemas*. 
Los morfemas, a diferencia de los lexemas que informan sobre la realidad o irrealidad del mundo, dan _informaciones de tipo abstracto pertinentes para el propio sistema_, son elementos, para que me entiendas, del lenguaje de programación, proporcionan informaciones del tipo _singular, plural, función en la frase, persona, voz, modo, tiempo, aspecto, e informaciones respecto a la unión de las palabras entre sí_. Informaciones abstractas sin las que no funciona el sistema y por tanto no se podría establecer la comunicación. Los morfemas son de dos tipos: *trabados* (la mayoría) o *libres* con forma de palabra independiente (esto en nuestro tipo de lenguas, en otras hay otros sistemas abstractos de trabazón y funcionamiento).
Veamos _algunos morfemas_: *-o* trabado a un lexema verbal representa un sujeto de 1ª persona, *-s* trabado a un elemento nominal o pronominal representa el número plural; *-ba-* entre un lexema verbal y un morfema de persona (o desinencia) indica modo y tiempo, y así podríamos seguir hasta llegar a menos de 100 elementos (calculo a ojo) es un *conjunto cerrado,* frente al de los lexemas que es abierto.
Pero hay un número reducido de elementos morfemáticos, los llamados morfemas libres que no van trabados pero funcionan como los trabados, las _preposiciones_ y las _conjunciones_ que indican recciones y funciones y muchas de ellas con nulo significado lexemático o muy poco: la *a* que marca el OD, *a/para* el OI, *de* el CN, *que* con muy diversos usos como, por ejemplo, convertir toda una oración en un sustantivo que puede cumplir ciertas funciones en la frase.
No me extenderé más, porque esto sería interminable, pero creo que te puedes dar una idea de cómo funciona el lenguaje y de cómo es posible un análisis sistemático y científico que nada tiene que ver con filosofías ni lógicas ni psicologías. Las reglas , las funciones se marcan en el propio mecanismo de construcción del mensaje según cada lengua.
Pues en ese sentido *lo (invariable sin femenino ni plural)* _no es un determinante (artículo_) porque no cumple la primera regla de estos elementos (algunas lenguas como el latín ni tenían artículos): la concordancia de género y número con el núcleo al que determinan. *Lo* cumple una función que es convertir, siguiendo ciertas reglas, un *adjetivo* o una frase *adjetiva-relativa* (que es un adjetivo sintáctico) en un *sustantivo*, habilitándolo para ejercer _funciones de sustantivo_ en la oración (SUJ, OD, CC, CN, PRED, APOS). De ahí que sea un *morfema sustantivizador*: su único significado es gramatical, abstracto, parte del mecanismo que hace funcionar todo el sistema.
Creo que te habrá quedado claro que el que aparezca en las gramáticas como artículo es pura _inercia académica_, pancismo profesional, vagancia mental. Y por supuesto un origen latino similar al artículo y a los pronombres personales de tercera persona.
Otro caso de morfema libre es el de *se*, que es un pronombre sólo como reflexivo o recíproco, pero en sus valores de morfema de _pasiva_, o de _voz media_ nada tiene que ver con un pronombre.
Hasta aquí llegué hoy. Otro día más según se vayan planteado diversos problemas.


----------



## Arpin

XiaoRoel said:


> Un  ..........................  lengua.
> Pues en ese sentido *lo (invariable sin femenino ni plural)* _no es un determinante (artículo_) porque............  problemas.



Muchas gracias por tus comentarios, demasiado técnicos para mí. Me lo imprimiré y releeré. Pero intuyo que para ti *"lo"* no es artículo en ningún caso. 
En mis comentarios, yo no decía que *"lo"* fuera artículo en los ejemplos puestos, es más, lo negaba; apostaba que era pronombre o cualquier otra figura. Pero estoy con la Irreal en que *"lo"* puede ser artículo.

Cuando lo relea y lo entienda te haré saber si cambio de opinión o no.

Saludos


----------

